# Repository und Integrationsumgebung auf einem Server



## megalomaniac (30. Okt 2010)

Hallo zusammen,

eigentlich eine eher technische Frage, aber ich hoffe es passt hier trotzdem rein.

Spricht etwas dagegen, dass man das Repository des Versionsverwaltungssystems (z.B. SVN, CVS oder Git) auf demselben Server betreibt, auf dem sich auch die Integrationsumgebung für die nightly builts befindet (z.B. Hudson, CruiseControl oder Continuum)? Oder kann es da ggf. Probleme geben, z.B. wegen konkurrierender Auslastung der Systemressourcen? 

Hat hier jemand Erfahrung damit oder eine fachmännische Einschätzung dazu?


----------



## Marcinek (30. Okt 2010)

Außer den normalen Ressourcen Problemen kann nix passieren.


----------



## megalomaniac (30. Okt 2010)

Danke erstmal für die Antwort.

Aber was genau meist du mit "normalen Ressourcen Problemen"? Wie gestaltet es sich zum beispiel, wenn ich auf einem Server mehrere verschiedene Systeme täglich integriere? Bekomme ich dann Probleme mit den Systemressourcen? Können diese die Funktion des ebenfalls vorhandenen Repositorys beeinträchtigen, so dass ich z.B. zeitweise kein Checkout durchführen kann?


----------



## mvitz (30. Okt 2010)

Im Extremfall ja, im Normalfall sollte dann einfach alles etwas langsamer passieren. Man müsste dann halt messen.


----------



## Marcinek (30. Okt 2010)

Wenn das System 5 Ressourcen hat, und diese alle belegt sind, dann geht nix mehr logisch

Man kann bei Hudson mehrere Slaves einrichten, die die CI machen für dich.

Sonst muss man aufpassen, dass entspreched ports frei sind und du nicht 2x JBoss laufen lassen kannst, ohne vorher dir über die Ports gedanken gemacht zu haben.

Zumindest di CI Umgebung ist leicht portabel ==> Falls sich User wg. Performance beschweren kann man das ja wegziehen.

Unsere CI laufen Nachts und stören ehh niemanden.


----------



## bygones (2. Nov 2010)

wenn du einen Rechner mit 1Cpu 1gb ram und windows 95 hast wirst du ganz gewiss in Probleme laufen. Wenn dein Rechner genug ausgestattet ist wird es eher unwarscheinlich.

Alles in allem kann dir keiner sagen ob du Probleme haben wirst, es hängt von deinem System ab.

ich persönlich bin kein Freund von alles auf einem Rechner, schon allein wenn es dann mal zu einem komplett ausfall kommt, ist alles weg


----------

